# Write ups



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey is there any write ups that yall would like to be seen done over the arctic cat section?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

heck yeah. what all ideas ya got? we could really use some!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

snorkels, clutch mods the free ones, and just whatever else i can come up with


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

or any ideas ya'll have.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

heck ya that sounds good. i'd be interested in seeing some clutch mods.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

alright i will have to wait on the snorkels till i can get home and do a write up with pics from my setup and i will start getting the info together for the clutch mods and get them posted up


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks a lot!


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

no problem. just here to help out.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

secondary mod is done let me kno wwhat ya'll think.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

If you can figure out an easy way, I have the majority of the Arctic Cat service manuals on CD. The only important one I am missing is for the 700EFI bikes w/the Suzuki motor. I have everything else I think.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

How about the lowering the gear ratio thing iv herd about. 
Also i herd something about the carbs on the v2 i think as well.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you talking about chaning the ring and pinions in the diff or the gear reduction for the 500m?


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Never done the 4.0 swap or the gear reduction on them so I wouldnts be able to give a accurate write up on that one. Nick or Marty from mudtechinc prolly can do a good one for the gear reduction o the 500s.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

The one for the v2. But both would be good. its not so much for me but the forum. I ran into a guy at a swap meet that was parting out a burnt up 650 IRS BF he was after for parts for his v2. He told me a few things the v2 guys are doing and they sounded interesting. I felt the carb or intake thing my work for the BF. Well at least the 650.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know anything bout the 650v2s but give me a week or so to do some research into it and I will see what I can find and post up.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

coker6365 said:


> If you can figure out an easy way, I have the majority of the Arctic Cat service manuals on CD. The only important one I am missing is for the 700EFI bikes w/the Suzuki motor. I have everything else I think.



I might be able to help you on that...not sure. I will check this week and let you know. Just don't let me forget...:thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

coker6365 said:


> If you can figure out an easy way, I have the majority of the Arctic Cat service manuals on CD. The only important one I am missing is for the 700EFI bikes w/the Suzuki motor. I have everything else I think.


 
ive got most of them. let me see what i dont have and i'll contact you.
you will be able to upload them directly to the downloads section.


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just let me know which ones we need to put up and I will check my stash.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

if there is anymore write ups anybody can think of just let me know and i will do the research and get stuff wrote up or post links.


----------

